# Craftsman 2hp combo router: induction or brush-type motor



## Matison (Aug 6, 2007)

I am wondering if anybody knows if the Craftsman router kit that is on sale at Sears now has an induction or brush motor?
I would prefer to get a router with an induction motor, so that it will require less maintenance, and last longer.

Matt


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

Matt,

As far as I know there are no induction motor hand held routers on the market so I am confident that it is a universal (brush type) motor.


----------



## vapochilled (May 2, 2007)

AC induction motors this size, would not have enough torque. Most if not all quality tools will use a brushed motor


----------



## Matison (Aug 6, 2007)

I've read the reviews of a few routers that claim to have induction motors. One is the Porter Cable Flex Router. Another is the Hitachi 3 1/4HP Plunge Router. I don't claim to know much about this subject. It is just that I have read that induction motors tend to last longer.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Matison

You may have hit on something we all need to know...about

induction motors

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Induction_motor

Specification 1300W induction motor, ½” collet, Micro adjust Guide fence, Built-in fine height adjuster – 0.2mm divisions. Plunge operated by a thumb lever, Rubber coated ergonomicly shaped handles, Locking on-off switch, Plunge depth 66mm, Cost £200 

http://www.ciao.co.uk/Porter_Cable_Flex_Router__5329215

Porter Cable 9984RJS 19.2 Volt Cordless Drill/Driver, Router, Jig Saw Combo Kit .... Four-pole, 1725 RPM induction motor for long life and quiet operation

by Porter-Cable. From $279.99. Oil free pump design for durability and no maintanence, Two... More pole, 3450RPM induction motor for maximum air delivery,

AllProTools.com carries a full selection of Porter Cable power tools at the ... Two-pole, 3450 RPM capacitor start induction motor for maximum air delivery

The Porter Cable C2002-WK is an oil-free 1.5 HP running pancake-style air compressor. The induction motor provides longer life and better performance

==================


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"Porter Cable 9984RJS 19.2 Volt Cordless Drill/Driver, Router, Jig Saw Combo Kit .... Four-pole, 1725 RPM induction motor for long life and quiet operation"

A D.C. INDUCTION MOTOR? Something not quite right here me thinks.

Where possible, I prefer induction motors because they are so quiet compared to universal ones.


----------



## vapochilled (May 2, 2007)

I think they are using the term loosly, lol
They may be refering to them being series wound as opposed to shunt, but I'd say they still have brushes.
As you said, a DC induction motor wont tend to turn very much


----------



## Matison (Aug 6, 2007)

http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_qa3957/is_200502/ai_n9521056

This is an article that I read about induction motors.


----------



## vapochilled (May 2, 2007)

mmm, can't change physics,lol
Brushless AC is an expensive way to go, it has power, but the cost would be through the roof. These are normally kept in the domain of high end industrial such as Robotics and product handling equipment.
AC induction, low cost, low tech!!
Used for fans and constant speed,constant torque applications.
Brushless DC (or servo) used to be the domain of high accuracy applications, but AC servos, are a very real options these days.
Brushed DC, series or shunt wound(in tools it's usually series for safety reasons)
Cheap, powerful, easy to control and maintain, why re invent the wheel?
I fly RC helicopters for fun, they use Brushless high RPM DC motors of pretty low Wattage. A router with the same technology would cost $1000s and would offer nothing new.


----------

